
Case Study: How to Build the Best Online Appointment Scheduling Software - lanagio
http://blog.scheduler-net.com/post/case-study-appointment-scheduling-software-yocale.aspx
======
lanagio
A case study describing how the use of a ready calendar control contributed to
the attempt to create the best online appointment scheduling software in the
market.

